# bulb sizes in the cluster



## Kman1666 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey guys. I recently replaced the 194 stock bulbs in my cluster with blue LED lights and I was wondering if anyone knew the sizes or where I could get the sizes of the smaller bulbs (like the turn signals, parking brake light, ect). I was to make those a different color also. Thanks!


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

http://www.sylvania.com/bin/carApp/...e=Nissan&year=&year=1998&model=200SX&x=11&y=9

I don't know what year b14 you have but my 98 200sx uses 9007 bulbs for the headlights, yours will be 9004 if its older.

Search next time, its not that hard to do.


----------



## Kman1666 (Apr 22, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> http://www.sylvania.com/bin/carApp/...e=Nissan&year=&year=1998&model=200SX&x=11&y=9
> 
> I don't know what year b14 you have but my 98 200sx uses 9007 bulbs for the headlights, yours will be 9004 if its older.
> 
> Search next time, its not that hard to do.


I was actually talking about the small bulbs inside the guage cluster. I did a search and all I can find out is that the large bulbs ar 194. I want to replace the smaller ones in the cluster.


----------



## beethaniel (Feb 23, 2004)

i think that the 2 different size bulbs in the cluster are pretty standard. You should be able to get them at any auto parts place, just ask the guys at the parts counter, or look in the FSM


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

My bad, I'm an utter retard, please beat the crap out of me for being an unhelpful jerk.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

I went to www.autolumination.com to find LEDs for my gauges. If I remember correctly they have the 74 LEDs also.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> My bad, I'm an utter retard, please beat the crap out of me for being an unhelpful jerk.


I'll do it for you if you'd like... I have some frustration to get rid of :thumbup:


----------

